# WARNING - Al-Ko Shock absorbers



## bonviveur (Feb 9, 2010)

Anyone who buys Al-Ko shocks from Halfords or online, at around £70 each, be they Red Green Blue or Black to fit to their Motorhome is putting themselves in danger. These are Octagon (in name and shape) shocks and are only for fitting to Euro chassis from 94 onwards for Caravans or trailers. Do not be mis-led by the Otagon Black which is rated up to 4000kg - this is not for a Motorhome and will put you in danger if you fit them to your Motorhome= this is the reason you will not find them in the Al-Ko online shop. The only Al-Ko shocks to fit Motorhomes are the AMC series (confusingly the same colour but cylindrical) and are available direct from Al-Ko at £114 each (cheaper than Brownhills or elsewhere). If anyone is in any doubt about this I suggest they phone Al-Ko technical on 01926 818500. There is no equivalent alternative on the market - Koni and Monro will confirm that fact so I have bitten the bullet and ordered them. For all the time I have spent on this project I have saved myself, nothing except peace of mind


----------



## Boxerman (Feb 9, 2010)

bonviveur said:


> Anyone who buys Al-Ko shocks from Halfords or online, at around £70 each, be they Red Green Blue or Black to fit to their Motorhome is putting themselves in danger. .................- this is not for a Motorhome and will put you in danger if you fit them to your motorhome



Could you give us a bit more detail please? What kind of danger would we be putting ourselves in and why?

Rgds

Frank


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't dispute what you say bonviveuryou've done your research, Its a shame ALKO have chosen to muddy the water by using the same colour coding on their Caravan shocks as they have used on their Motorhome shocks, thanks for the posting, 

I bet ALKO do not make their own shock absorbers so must source them somewhere, I wonder where that where is?


----------



## Boxerman (Feb 9, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> I don't dispute what you say and thanks for the posting,



I'm not disputing what was said. I think it would be useful to know what the problem is, for the benefit of anyone who has fitted or is thinking of fitting them.
Are these shockers likely to seize, bend, break, explode or what?

Frank


----------



## runnach (Feb 9, 2010)

Boxerman said:


> I'm not disputing what was said. I think it would be useful to know what the problem is, for the benefit of anyone who has fitted or is thinking of fitting them.
> Are these shockers likely to seize, bend, break, explode or what?
> 
> Frank



More a case of fit for purpose Frank I suspect.

The dynamics of a motorhome as a self contained unit and relative weight distribution compared to a caravan .i.e towed trailer might be something to do with it as a guess.

Channa


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm always cynical when a manufacturer is the only source of what should be a stock item, possibly my experience as a purchaser of supplies and resources.

I know from experience with customising cars that you can fit 'other' makes of shock to most vehicles so long as its rated for the weight and is a proper fit, bolt size etc.

As per my previous post I do not think that ALKO make their own shocks (could be wrong) what we need to do is find out who supplies them or as bonviveur was trying to do find a match from standard stock. It would be interesting to know what makes them so 'special'


----------



## coventrycraig (Feb 9, 2010)

I think its shocking....


----------



## runnach (Feb 9, 2010)

perhaps a patent ? 

Channa

btw I fully agree that if you can save a few quid with an alternative that does the job...no crime committed

Andy


----------



## bonviveur (Feb 11, 2010)

Boxerman said:


> Could you give us a bit more detail please? What kind of danger would we be putting ourselves in and why?
> 
> Rgds
> 
> Frank



Collapsing or failing under stress - a damaged shock is enough to cause an MOT failure with the warning DANGER. However if you want to know more Frank then that is the reason I took the trouble to put the Al-Ko technical support number in my post. Despite being the ultimate cynic I hardly think they would lie about safety vis a vis commercial profit since they would then be sueable. As to their manufacture I can confirm that all their Motorhome shock absorbers are produced in Al-Ko's own factory in Germany - so Biggirafe - yes you are - but nobody's perfect, not even me .


----------



## Boxerman (Feb 11, 2010)

bonviveur said:


> Collapsing or failing under stress .



Thanks, that all I wanted to know, I was not doubting your integrity.  
Danger is often a misused word nowadays.

Rgds
Frank


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 11, 2010)

bonviveur said:


> Collapsing or failing under stress - a damaged shock is enough to cause an MOT failure with the warning DANGER. However if you want to know more Frank then that is the reason I took the trouble to put the Al-Ko technical support number in my post. Despite being the ultimate cynic I hardly think they would lie about safety vis a vis commercial profit since they would then be sueable. As to their manufacture I can confirm that all their Motorhome shock absorbers are produced in Al-Ko's own factory in Germany - so Biggirafe - yes you are - but nobody's perfect, not even me .



Live n Learn eh, that is surprising but explains why they can get away with such high prices. 

Do you know what makes them special and prevents us buying from another source?


----------



## mark7 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the info, i need to get two new shocks for the MOT and i am shocked!! at how much there are each. I have done some searching and cant find them any cheaper....


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 15, 2010)

mark7 said:


> Thanks for all the info, i need to get two new shocks for the MOT and i am shocked!! at how much there are each. I have done some searching and cant find them any cheaper....


 
Do you know why they are 'special' and we can't use an equivilent shock from another manufacturer?


----------



## mark7 (Feb 23, 2010)

I realy only need to replace the bushes but my van is 13 years old so thought i would just replace them!!! 

I rang AL-KO and they took my vin number and had to e-mail it to Germany to find out which shocks i needed and said they would phone me the next day. 
 Thought, i know i will take them of and have a look at them and see how bad they are, they looked ok and where the black ones, AL-KO rang back and told me they were the blue one at £114 each!!!!!

So i have just got some new bushes for £6 and will leave them till i need new one, it only take max an hour a jack and two 19mm spaners.....

Why they are so much and different i dont know but when i do need to replace i will take them to some shops and see if i can match them..


----------



## chewywrigley (Feb 25, 2010)

*Alko pops*

Thanks for this ..I was going to start looking around for shocks with springs (like on motorbike) which would help torsion springs a bit vis ride height.. think I'll not bother if only OEM parts are available.


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 25, 2010)

chewywrigley said:


> Thanks for this ..I was going to start looking around for shocks with springs (like on motorbike) which would help torsion springs a bit vis ride height.. think I'll not bother if only OEM parts are available.



Why take your van to a specialist shock supplier and see if there is something they can do?


----------



## mark7 (Mar 3, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> Why take your van to a specialist shock supplier and see if there is something they can do?




Absolutly, thats what i will do when the time comes.....


----------



## biggirafe (Mar 3, 2010)

mark7 said:


> Absolutly, thats what i will do when the time comes.....



If you have any luck please let us know


----------



## bigboack (Mar 3, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> If you have any luck please let us know



Thought yours looked a bit low in leek.


----------



## biggirafe (Mar 3, 2010)

bigboack said:


> Thought yours looked a bit low in leek.




F Cough  I will not be panicked 


Bugger maybe I will,  I'll have to measure the distance now. I have an old brochure , I wonder if I can work out the exact measurement from the brochure 
Nah I greased mine so bugger it


----------

